# Killer Angels: Chapter one



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Captain Bailean of the Blood Angels 4th company looked around at the green field in front of him, his ornately decorated white and red robe fluttering in the wind. He adjusted the robe and cleared his throat with a cough and turned around. He scanned the land behind him and saw the Servitors of the Adeptus Mechanicus making the last modifications to the mile long trench system, barricades and fox holes in front of him, black smoke spewing from their exhaust ports. The poor beasts, Bailean thought, to spen all eternity as a mindless servant to the machine god.
Bailean lifted his gaze to the camp behind the vast trench system, he saw massive line of tents belonging to the Blood Angels 4th company, plus members of the 1st Veteran company; tents belonging to the Space Wolves, White Panthers, Iron Centurions Space Marine chapters and thousands of tents belonging to the 112th Cadian regiment. He knew behind those was the camp of the Volthran PDF and their men. He saw the massive shapes of six Imperial Warhound Titans and two Imperitor Titans, their colossal metal bodies casting vast shadows on the vast field of green grass.
“Captain Bailean!” a voice called to Bailean’s left. Bailean spun around and saw Captain Vlarius Thane of the Iron Centurions 2nd Company striding towards him.
“Captain Thane!” Bailean called back, “what brings you out here?” Thane slowed his pace and began to speak,
“General Magus’s scouts have spotted Warlord Gahgul’s Ork army just seven miles away.”
“I hope they would have” said Bailean, “It’s not exactly hard to miss a giant pack of greenskins.” Thane grinned and sniggered,
“How very blunt of you Captain, however, the problem remains. All captains and various army officers are meeting in the generals command tent for a pre engagement briefing”
The two captains began to walk back towards the encampment. Bailean and Thane were old partners; they had fought in several engagements together and had gotten each other out of many a mess as members of a Death Watch Kill-Team. Where as Bailean was tall and had short brown hair and a clean shaven face, Thane was taller still had long red tangled hair and a red beard that was braided in several places. He looked more like a Space Wolf then anything Bailean thought. Thane was in fact, a very strange occurrence in the Iron Centurions Chapter, only a few of their members were known to have grown beards and even then less were willing to sport them for any extended period of time, but Thane had worn his for as long as Bailean had known him. 
“What’s the force count?” asked Bailean.
“Well, the general was off by quite a bit in terms of estimating the Ork horde. It looked, according to the scouts, like almost two hundred thousand Orks.” Bailean groaned, “Were out numbered four to one.”
“Not if we deploy the PDF” added Thane.
“But the general refuses to unless we have no other options”
“Right, which is why all the officers are on the verge of mutiny, they think he’ll get us killed.”
“Which he will if doesn’t stop acting like prince valiant out to slay the dragon.”
“I agree, if enough of us can argue the point, I think hell give in and deploy the PDF, but Commander Ordon isn’t going to be happy if his men have to fight, he’s a lazy officer and will do anything to avoid a fight.”
“How did he even become a commander then?”	
“Rumor has it that he’s a brilliant tactician and he plans things very well, but when it comes to on field operation, he buckles and becomes essentially catatonic.”
“Great, we have a general who thinks going into battle with regular guardsmen that are outnumbered four to one is a good idea, and a sub-commander who loses it at the first sign of battle.”
“That about sums it up.” Bailean and Thane walked the rest of the way in silence, the sounds of the camp surrounding them in the early morning sun. When Bailean and Thane arrived at the Command tent, the area around it was bustling with activity; men were running everywhere and there were shouts and commands being issued, and a general mass of confusion. Bailean and Thane entered the command tent and looked around. There were banners of all the Imperial Guard companies lining the walls of the tent, each banner a different shade of green, mixed with red, gold and always a silver skull emblazoned in the very center of the banner. There was a massive wooden table in the center of the room where all the senior officers of the Imperial Guard and the PDf were sitting along with Captains Velarious Crossman of the White Panthers 5th company and Geldar Hellsmith of the Space Wolves 2nd company. At the head of the table sat General Megus, he was a small man with small, black eyes and a hooked nose. He was almost deathly slim and he had a very prominent chin, he had salt and pepper hair which gave him the look of a man not much past forty, when in fact he was close to sixty. Despite his pitiful appearance, he was a mighty Imperial Guard General known for often foolish acts of bravery. His dark green uniform displayed an array of chevrons and medals awarded to him over his many years of service to the Imperium.
The General stood up and said,
“Now that were all here, I think that it’s about time we begin” The general walked around the table and picked up a giant rolled up piece of parchment. He walked back to the table, his boots thudding on the makeshift floor of wooden planks. He rolled out the massive piece of paper to reveal a map of the surrounding area, hand drawn by one of expedition’s cartographers, but an amazing portrayal of the land none the less. On the map there was a dark green line and beyond a brighter green portion.
“The dark green line,” the general said, “is our position, the lighter color, is the space beyond it and where our enemy is going to attack from.” The general then drew a short finger along the dark green line and said, “Our men well be placed inside and behind the trenches for the initial attack. And will break from our defensive position after we’ve been able to push the Orks back.” Bailean raised his hand into the air spoke,
“Excuse me general” The general looked up, looking slightly perturbed at being interrupted, “yes captain?”
“What if we aren’t able to break the Ork charge?”
“We will, the Emperor is on our side.”
“As always, but that, as we well know does not always do enough.”
“Our men will break the Orks Captain Bailean.”
“Sir, were out numbered four to one and you refuse to deploy the PDF to bolster our ranks.”
“Have you no sense of glory?”
“I do general. But I also have a sense of practicality.”
“Pessimism you mean.”
“Not pessimism general, realism. There is no way our force, deployed as it currently is, we will win. How ever, if we deploy the PDF we can drive these Orks back in a matter of days.” Several of the officers nodded in agreement. Bailean and Magus stood facing each other in silence, eventually the general spoke,
“Very well, we shall deploy the PDF. Meeting adjourned; you all know where to position your men.” The tent cleared out rapidly and Bailean found himself standing out in the hot morning sun. He walked alone and in silence to his command tent on the far side of the camp. He threw aside the flapped entrance and stepped inside, there stood his command council; Chaplain Xerxes, his ornate black power armor and death mask giving him an incredibly menacing look; Epolistary Ajeir in his massive suit of blue Terminator armor marking him as a member of the Chapters Librarium; Brother Rees, Bailean’s personal standard bearer in his red armor and the cybernetic ocular implant replacing his right eye focused intently on Bailean and Sargent Mahtis, sergeant of the company’s first squad. Bailean walked over to where his power armor stood placed carefully on a manikin. He removed his robe and placed it on a chair. He reached for the torso plate and strapped it on over his brown tunic.
“Chaplain Xerxes, have you led the brothers in the pre battle prayers?”
“Yes captain.” Xerxes replied.
“And have you rooted out the fallen from the ranks?”
“Yes captain.”
“How many this time?”
“Six Captain, most of them came to me after prayers.”
“At least that is comforting, do you think all of them will die?”
“They never do captain.”
“I know” Bailean thought of the Tower of Arameao, the place where those who had succumbed to the Red Thirst were kept far above the Blood Angels Fortress Monastary. Bailean finished strapping his armor on went over to his weapons chest and opened it. He removed a plasma pistol and his power sword. He holstered his pistol and sheathed his sword; the he took his helmet and strapped it to his belt. His council looked at him ad he said, 
“Lets go, there’s a war to fight.”


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW! Killer!


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks a bunch man!


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

excellent i look forward to reading the rest


----------



## spacewolf69 (Aug 28, 2008)

I was very good i like the story so far :victory:


----------

